
Is hot desking dead in a post-COVID19 work world? - adrian_mrd
https://www.itnews.com.au/news/commonwealth-bank-cto-snapped-up-by-google-548236
======
mikekchar
I may be missing something... Surely post-COVID19 work will see an _increase_
in hot-desking. Remote work is going to be on the up, but not everyone will
relish working every day from home. So you're going to get large numbers of
workers coming to work 2 or 3 days a week. There is _no way_ that companies
are going to pay for seats that are empty most of the time. So hot-desking is
practically necessary.

------
anpago
Hotdesking with barriers and partions and more cleaning. Probably as it should
of been in the first place.

From what I am seeing is plenty do want to go in to the workplace and realise
if others do work from home they can use it to their own advantage.

There is a good chance that eventually the risk of Covid for most people will
somehow be much more remote.

Do we really think people will not try to use in person social contact as an
advantage?

